# What have you done to your Dasher today?



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

I have a 80' Dasher Diesel, and I got it running for the first time today since may 

New Injectors, Pop-Tested, Advanced the Timing, and some fresh fuel. Seems to have done the trick!

My Dasher has 188,000miles on it, and Im hoping it will run forever


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Just bought me a set of these about 2 hours ago.









I was originally going to repaint and use these.









But ultimately I decided last minute to go for a more old school steelie/baby moon look.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Love the steelies, that will be a great look. Post some pix when they're on! :thumbup:


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

dasherinoz said:


> Love the steelies, that will be a great look. Post some pix when they're on! :thumbup:


I took some pics last night, but they didn't turn out good, so when I get the chance during the day time I'll get some pics and post em up.

If ya want an idea of where I'm going to go with the steelies, I will base coat them flat green, and if you look at the VW gear emblem in my avatar you can see where I can follow the stamp lines on the wheels and paint that part flat black to sort of get that on the wheels, pinstripe the color transition area with flat desert tan and I think it'll be a neat look, if the desert tan color divider stripe doesn't work I'll see what a red or something else will look like..

I also will be getting a set of beauty/trim rings for them.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Can you get the steelies in chrome? My dasher has steelies, with aluminum hub caps, and the rims are all rusty and old. My hubcaps were recently damaged by some vandalists, and will be looking for something to replace them. My rims are fine, just very rusty. I wonder if i could have them dipped.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Or, instead of dipped, maybe power coated silver..... I think that would look more original, especially with the brown....


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

thecheesemannn said:


> Or, instead of dipped, maybe power coated silver..... I think that would look more original, especially with the brown....


I would color match the centers, have the lips powder coated silver/chrome, and get new caps or see if the ones you have can be fixed.

I've thought about seeing how much it would cost to have the lips powder coated silver or chrome so I don't have to worry about sourcing proper trim rings. My baby moons are near perfect, I need to do some minor work on a couple of small dents, then they should polish up to near perfection.

If I take my steelies to have any powder coating done on the lips, the meshies will be going for the same treatment.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

You can chrome steelies. Remember the green Australian B1 in the calendar? That car is wearing chromed steelies. They look pretty cool 


eta - I just ordered some Euro plates for my B1 to wear at Dub shows.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

> dasherinoz
> 
> 
> You can chrome steelies. Remember the green Australian B1 in the calendar? That car is wearing chromed steelies. They look pretty cool
> ...


I do remember, thats why I thought of it in the first place!

Very cool about the Euro Plates!


I ordered 4 new Hella door handles on ebay in may, finially got to install them yesterday! Yay!:laugh:

Time for the Hatch Gas Shocks..... I have no idea where to find them


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Haard said:


> I was originally going to repaint and use these.


Are these for sale now?


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

neverthesamecar said:


> Are these for sale now?


Nope, they will actually be getting a paint stripping, flat black lips, flat green centers, and a new set of rubbers, I'll test fit them with my spacers and bolts, and if they work correctly, I'll be keeping them to change up th elook from time to time. For the money I have in them I could easily make a profit off selling them, but I like them too much and think they'll look great to change things up at shows and GTGs every now and then.

I mean those wheels cleaned up and painted right can completely change the look of a car.
From:








to









I was tickled when i got the Dasher and my Brother in law gave them back to me to use on it since he went back to the original wheels because it allowed him to go lower without tire rub.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

thecheesemannn said:


> Time for the Hatch Gas Shocks..... I have no idea where to find them


Lemme think now, we got some in for the Golfs....where did we get them.....


I'm pretty sure we got them from GermanAutoParts.com but if you have no luck there try http://veedubmachine.co.uk/ They have quite a range. Measure yours and compare them to the Golf ones, could be Mk3 bonnet or hatch struts will do?


----------

